# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Russian comic pictures

## Bisquit

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=18002

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  но некотрые не понял... Например:   
????   
Чапаев - это кто?   
Опупеево?   
Здесь три таких картинок... это что-то связанно с Тургенеевем, да?   ::     
Это вообще не понятно!    
??????????? 
Люди добрые, помогиииииииите!   ::

----------


## Lampada

КОЛОБОК
Сказка Алексея Толстого. 
   Жили-были старик со старухой.
   Вот и говорит старик старухе:
   - Поди-ка, старуха, по коробу поскреби,  по  сусеку  [4] помети, не наскребёшь ли муки на колобок.
   Взяла старуха крылышко, по коробу поскребла, по сусеку помела и наскребла муки горсти две.  Замесила муку на сметане, состряпала колобок, изжарила в масле и на окошко студить положила.
   Колобок полежал, полежал, взял да и покатился - с окна  на  лавку,  с лавки на пол, по полу к двери, прыг через порог - да в сени, из сеней на крыльцо, с крыльца на двор, со двора за ворота, дальше и дальше.  Катится колобок по дороге, навстречу - ему заяц:
   - Колобок, колобок, я тебя съем!
   - Не ешь меня, заяц, я тебе песенку спою: 
Я колобок, колобок,
   Я по коробу скребён,
   По сусеку метён,
   На сметане мешон
   Да в масле пряжон,
   На окошке стужон.
   Я от дедушки ушёл,
   Я от бабушки ушёл,
   От тебя, зайца, подавно уйду! 
   И покатился по дороге - только заяц его и видел!
   Катится колобок, навстречу ему волк:
   - Колобок, колобок, я тебя съем!
   - Не ешь меня, серый волк, я тебе песенку спою. 
   Я колобок, колобок,
   Я по коробу скребён,
   По сусеку метён,
   На сметане мешон
   Да в масле пряжон,
   На окошке стужон.
   Я от дедушки ушёл,
   Я от бабушки ушёл,
   Я от зайца ушёл,
   От тебя, волк, подавно уйду! 
   И покатился по дороге - только волк его и видел!
   Катится колобок, навстречу ему медведь:
   - Колобок, колобок, я тебя съем!
   - Где тебе, косолапому, съесть меня! 
   Я колобок, колобок,
   Я по коробу скребён,
   По сусеку метён,
   На сметане мешон
   Да в масле пряжон,
   На окошке стужон.
   Я от дедушки ушёл,
   Я от бабушки ушёл,
   Я от зайца ушёл,
   Я от волка ушёл,
   От тебя, медведь, подавно уйду! И опять покатился  -  только  медведь его и видел!
   Катится колобок, навстречу ему лиса:
   - Колобок, колобок, куда катишься?
   - Качусь по дорожке.
   - Колобок, колобок, спой мне песенку!
   Колобок и запел: 
  Я колобок, колобок,
   Я по коробу скребён,
   По сусеку метён,
   На сметане мешон
   Да в масле пряжон,
   На окошке стужон.
   Я от дедушки ушёл,
   Я от бабушки ушёл,
   Я от зайца ушёл,
   Я от волка ушёл,
   От медведя ушёл,
   От тебя, лисы, нехитро уйти!
   А лиса говорит:
- Ах, песенка хороша, да слышу я плохо. Колобок, колобок, сядь ко мне на носок да спой еще разок, погромче.   Колобок вскочил лисе на нос и запел погромче ту же песенку.
   А лиса опять ему:
   - Колобок, колобок, сядь ко мне на язычок да пропой в  последний  разок.      Колобок прыг лисе на язык, а лиса его - гам! - и съела. 
4. Сусек - большой деревянный ящик, в котором хранится мука или  зерно.    
_______________________ 
Дедушка сделал Колобка квадратным, чтобы он от него не смог укатиться.

----------


## Lampada

Во второй картинке обыгрывается выражение "сизифов труд".  
Юмора там не поняла.  *Сизиф,*
Сисиф, в древнегреческой мифологии сын повелителя ветров Эола, строитель и царь Коринфа, после смерти принуждённый в Аиде вкатывать на гору тяжёлый камень, который, едва достигнув вершины, каждый раз скатывался вниз. Отсюда выражения "сизифов труд", "сизифов камень", означающие тяжёлую, бесконечную и безрезультатную работу и муки. Сохранились разные варианты мифов, дающие объяснения причин столь тяжёлой кары, постигшей С. (разглашение тайн богов и др.). Образ С. получил отражение в древнегреческой драматургии (несохранившиеся произведения Эсхила, Софокла, Еврипида), литературе нового времени (А. Камю, Ф. Мерль) и изобразительном искусстве (Тициан).

----------


## Lampada

Василий Иванович Чапаев    http://www.vsluh.ru/news/society/106232.html 
Юмора в картинке не поняла.

----------


## Lampada

Опупеть (разг.) = сдуреть = остолбенеть = оторопеть  
Юмора не поняла

----------


## Lampada

Живодёр.  Юмора не поняла.
Тот, который обзывает другого живодёром, сам весь обвешан кактусом, значит он боли не чувствует.

----------


## Lampada

Да, старик из тургеневского "Муму" предлагает помощь Анне Карениной.
Не смешно.

----------


## Lampada

Спасатель делал сапогом исскуственное дыхание утопленнику, оживил его (хотя другой спасатель думал, что тому хана), и на радостях не выпускает ожившего из под сапога.  Не смешно. 
Хана(разг.) = копец(разг.), конец, смерть

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Василий Иванович Чапаев    http://www.vsluh.ru/news/society/106232.html 
> Юмора в картинке не поняла.

 Здесь соревнования пловцов на кубок Чапаева, а, как известно, Чапаев погиб, утонув в реке. Вот и весь юмор.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Живодёр.  Юмора не поняла.
> Тот, который обзывает другого живодёром, сам весь обвешан кактусом, значит он боли не чувствует.

 Стенька Разин, который бросил девицу "в набежавшую волну" (популярный сюжет из известной песни) обвиняет Герасима в живодерстве. Сам он себя очевидно живодером не считает, поскольку женщина - не животное.   ::  
ЗЫ. Это не кактус. Это меховой воротник.

----------


## Lampada

Да, с головой непонятно.  
Вроде была сказка с головой на дороге, не помню.  А солдат ищет воду.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Во второй картинке обыгрывается выражение "сизифов труд".  
> Юмора там не поняла.

 Сизиф нецензурной бранью ("Уё**ай") пытается отогнать туриста с дороги. Очевидно сам он убегает от в очередной раз катящегося с горы камня. 
Последняя картинка - обыгрывается выражение "руки из попы растут". Так говорят о человеке, который все делает из рук вон плохо. В общем, такого мастера лучше не вызывать.

----------


## Lampada

Пришёл мастер, у которого "руки из ж-пы растут", что означает "ничего руками не может делать".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ааааа... теперь уж пояснее!   ::  спасибо дорогие мои! 
А этот колобок круглый, но в картинке он был квадратным, поэтому не смог кататься, да? Видите, столько знания требуется, чтобы чувствовать русский юмор?  ::   
Вы молодцы!   ::   ::  
Я не читал муму, можете дать мне кркаткий сюжетик?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Если очень коротко - Герасим был глухонемым крепостным, единственной радостью в жизни которого была маленькая собачка Муму. Барыня невзлюбила собачку и приказала Герасиму избавиться от нее. Он долго отказывался, а потом пошел и утопил собаку в реке. 
Вот весь рассказ: http://az.lib.ru/t/turgenew_i_s/text_0070.shtml 
Почему-то этот сюжет очень любят обыгрывать в анекдотах.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Специально для Калинки - песня про Стеньку Разина.   ::   
Из-за острова на стрежень
На простор речной волны
Выплывают расписные
Стеньки Разина челны
На переднем
Стенька Разин
Обнявшись сидит с княжной
Свадьбу новую справляет он веселый и хмельной
Позади их слышен ропот
Нас на бабу променял
Только ночь с ней провожжался
Сам наутро бабой стал
Этот ропот и насмешки слышит грозный атаман
И он мощною рукою обнял персианки стан
Ничего не пожалею буйну голову отдам
Раздается голос властный
По окрестным берегам
А она закрывши очи ни жива и ни мертва
Молча слушает хмельные атамановы слова
Мощным взмахом поднимает
Он красавицу княжну
И за борт ее бросает в набежавшую волну
Что ж вы братцы приуныли
Эй ты Филька черт пляши
Грянем песню удалую на помин ее души
Из-за острова на стрежень
На простор речной волны
Выплывают расписные
Стеньки Разина челны 
А вот и о самом Стеньке Разине, предводителе крестьянского восстания 17 века: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Разин,_Степан_Тимофеевич   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

вот сволочь!   ::

----------


## Lampada

Из-за острова на стрежень

----------


## Guin

> Да, с головой непонятно.  
> Вроде была сказка с головой на дороге, не помню.  А солдат ищет воду.

 Голова на дороге - это голова великана (которая меч охраняет и может сильно дуть) из поэмы Пушкина "Руслан и Людмила", но при чём тут солдат с чайником - не понятно... Может быть он хочет, чтобы голова подула и остудила горячий чайник?

----------


## Оля

> но при чём тут солдат с чайником - не понятно...

 Белое солнце пустыни   ::  
Там тоже была голова, торчащая из земли.

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  но при чём тут солдат с чайником - не понятно...   Белое солнце пустыни   
> Там тоже была голова, торчащая из земли.

 Аааа... Ну точно! Этот рисунок - гибрид "Руслана и Людмилы" с "Белым солнцем...". Слишком сложно, по-моему...

----------


## Оля

> Здесь три таких картинки... это что-то, связанное с Тургеневым, да?

 или "это как-то связано с Тургеневым"

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Guin  но при чём тут солдат с чайником - не понятно...   Белое солнце пустыни   
> Там тоже была голова, торчащая из земли.   Аааа... Ну точно! Этот рисунок - гибрид "Руслана и Людмилы" с "Белым солнцем...". Слишком сложно, по-моему...

 Ха, ха. Действительно. Пошел за водичкой, а вместо Саида нашел, гм, Голову.  ::  
Без бутылки и не разберешься.

----------


## Bisquit

На карикатуре с головой изображен тов. Сухов из "Белого солнца пустыни".

----------


## Оля

> На карикатуре с головой изображен тов. Сухов из "Белого солнца пустыни".

 Да ладно?   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Это вообще не понятно!

 Что касается второй картинки: смешали два сюжета с головой:
1) Бой Руслана с Головой из поэмы Пушкина "Руслан и Людмила" 
2) Кадр из фильма "Белое солнце пустыни", когда Сухов откапывает Саида.   
Юмор на первой картинке в том, что утопленник ожил из-за аромата сапога спасателя. При этом, правда, посинел от токсичности реанимационных средств.

----------


## Юрка

> но некотрые не понял... Например: 
> Чапаев - это кто?

 Чапаев, если верить фильму, был застрелен из пулемёта белыми при попытке переплыть реку Урал. На картинке видно, что условия проведения соревнований соответствуют названию соревнований и максимально приближены к историческим событиям времён гражданской войны (пулемётчик стимулирует спортсменов на лучший результат).

----------


## Юрка

> но некотрые не понял... Например: 
> ????

 Циничный дедушка отформовал бедного колобка кухонной доской, придав ему форму куба. В сказке про колобка он был круглым и сбежал от деда с бабкой.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Bisquit  На карикатуре с головой изображен тов. Сухов из "Белого солнца пустыни".   Да ладно?

 А так на Руслана похож!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Юрка, спасибочка огромная!   ::

----------


## Alexander

> ааааа... теперь уж пояснее!   спасибо дорогие мои! 
> А этот колобок круглый, но в картинке он был квадратным, поэтому не смог кататься, да? Видите, столько знания требуется, чтобы чувствовать русский юмор?   
> Вы молодцы!    
> Я не читал муму, можете дать мне кркаткий сюжетик?

 С колобком все правильно. Следующий раз дед испек его таким, чтобы он не убежал. 
Му-му - имя щенка, которое ему дал немой крепостной Герасим (Другого просто дать не мог, так как был немым и только мычал). По приказу барыни ему пришлось щенка утопить. Но после этого он пустился в бега. 
В картинке с головой обыгрываются Голова из "Руслана и Людмилы" Пушкина и сцена из фильма "Белое солнце пустыни", где красноармеец Сухов наткнулся в пустыне на закопанного по шею человека. Т.е. в Руслане и Людмиле это была отрубленная голова богатыря, которая впрочем жила своей жизнью. Но с другой стороны - рядом красноармеец Сухов. Т.е. как бы это не голова, а закопанный богатырь.

----------


## QWERTYZ

так-с
вторая картинка - бегущий сизиф пытается объяснить туристу что того щас уеб@т камнем 
Опупеево:
здесь как синоним очень провинциального населенного пункта нашей необъятной Родины, обладающего вследствие этого некоторыми весьма сюрреалистическими чертами (например вот алика (alien) в мышеловку пионеры поймали )
от слова "опупеть"  = офигеть, слегка тронуться умом, двинуться крышей , очуметь  http://www.tchercom.ru/~danilov/mag/06-12-05.html

----------


## Юрка

Кто-нибудь из изучающих русский язык объяснит юмор ?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Из той же оперы:   
Original:

----------


## Ramil

И ещё:

----------


## Оля

Последняя картинка мне понравилась   ::

----------


## Ramil

Обратите внимание на элементы орнамента на зелёном фоне у "Злого" нектара.

----------


## Оля

> Обратите внимание на элементы орнамента на зелёном фоне у "Злого" нектара.

 Я не замечаю ничего особенного   ::   
А, кстати, с какой он мякотью (у меня не получается прочитать)?   ::

----------


## Ramil

С хреновой  ::

----------


## pisces

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Обратите внимание на элементы орнамента на зелёном фоне у "Злого" нектара.   Я не замечаю ничего особенного    
> А, кстати, с какой он мякотью (у меня не получается прочитать)?

 Не замечаешь листья конопли?  ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Опупеево?

 Это не случайно Анна Каренина?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Ramil  Обратите внимание на элементы орнамента на зелёном фоне у "Злого" нектара.   Я не замечаю ничего особенного    
> А, кстати, с какой он мякотью (у меня не получается прочитать)?     Не замечаешь листья конопли?

 Я не замечаю разницы в элементах орнамента на зелёном фоне у "Злого" и у "Доброго" нектара   ::  
Может, это и листья конопли, но, по-моему, на обоих пакетах они одинаковые...

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":1ds8nh5a        Originally Posted by Ramil  Обратите внимание на элементы орнамента на зелёном фоне у "Злого" нектара.   Я не замечаю ничего особенного    
> А, кстати, с какой он мякотью (у меня не получается прочитать)?     Не замечаешь листья конопли?

 Я не замечаю разницы в элементах орнамента на зелёном фоне у "Злого" и у "Доброго" нектара   ::  
Может, это и листья конопли, но, по-моему, на обоих пакетах они одинаковые...[/quote:1ds8nh5a]

----------


## Оля

Никогда бы сама не увидела   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Никогда бы сама не увидела

 Я бы тоже.  У Рамиля глаз-алмаз!

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля  Никогда бы сама не увидела     Я бы тоже.  У Рамиля глаз-алмаз!

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Оля  Никогда бы сама не увидела     Я бы тоже.  У Рамиля глаз-алмаз!

 Ой, извиняюсь! Сейчас исправлю.

----------


## Tu-160

"Извиняюсь" говорить не вежливо!   ::

----------


## Оля

> "Извиняюсь" говорить не вежливо!

 Почему?

----------


## Tu-160

«Извиняюсь» подразумевает «извиняю себя», то есть «освобождаю себя от вины» хотя это прерогатива «потерпевшего». Ему следует решить, извинять кого-либо или нет. А так получается, что обидчик уже и не оставляет ему такого права, как бы говоря «да ты мне как-то по барабану, я и сам себя извинить могу». Вот и получается невежливость и неграмотность.
Правда это изначально не моя точка зрения. Я её вычитал в статье на каком-то филологическом сайте (скорее всего Грамота.Ру). Ход мыслей автора мне понравился и теперь я взял себе за правило говорить в таких случаях только «извините». Звучит очень вежливо и отличает меня от субъектов, которые используют «извиняюсь» как монетку в 10 копеек, помогающую откупиться от надоедливого попрошайки.

----------


## Wowik

> Почему?

 Извинения надо просить, а не декларировать.
"Извините" – это просьба.
"Извиняюсь" – на просьбу не совсем похоже. Дакларация о намерениях.

----------


## Оля

Я тоже уже где-то читала об этом, но меня как-то не зацепили аргументы   ::  Так что если мне кто-нибудь скажет "извиняюсь", я не буду в обиде.   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Originally Posted by Оля  Почему?   Извинения надо просить, а не декларировать.
> "Извините" – это просьба.
> "Извиняюсь" – на просьбу не совсем похоже. Дакларация о намерениях.

 «Извиняюсь» подразумевает не «извиняю себя», а «приношу извинения». 
А "извините" – это приказ  ::

----------


## Lampada

[quote=Полуношник] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":3hn0ap6p  Почему?   Извинения надо просить, а не декларировать.
> "Извините" – это просьба.
> "Извиняюсь" – на просьбу не совсем похоже. Дакларация о намерениях.

 «Извиняюсь» подразумевает не «извиняю себя», а «приношу извинения». 
А "извините" – это приказ  :: [/quote:3hn0ap6p]
Спасибо, Полуношник!  А то, что касается русского языка, меня теперь довольно легко сбить с толку:  сказывается четверть века в отрыве от родной среды.  Мне кажется, что "извиняюсь" скорее разговорное, чем литературное.
К слову о приказах:  после того, как я услышала: "Don't tell me what to do!", я уже больше не говорю:  "Have a nice day!".

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Оля  Почему?   Извинения надо просить, а не декларировать.
> "Извините" – это просьба.
> "Извиняюсь" – на просьбу не совсем похоже. Дакларация о намерениях.

 ' 
So, you say Извиняюсь when you leave?

----------


## Оля

> после того, как я услышала: "Don't tell me what to do!", я уже больше не говорю:  "Have a nice day!".

   ::

----------


## Indra

[quote=Оля] 

> "Извиняюсь" говорить не вежливо!

 Почему?[/quote:13mltb0t]
Чтобы было вежливо, нужно говорить: "Я _дико_ извиняюсь!"   ::

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Indra] 

> Originally Posted by "Tu-160":2ohhq0h5  "Извиняюсь" говорить не вежливо!     Почему?

 Чтобы было вежливо, нужно говорить: "Я _дико_ извиняюсь!"   :: [/quote:2ohhq0h5] 
Я слышал ещё: "Я _ужасно_ извиняюсь"  ::

----------


## Wowik

> So, you say Извиняюсь when you leave?

 С вашего позволения  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Это случайно не Анна Каренина?

 Она самая.

----------

